# Akron and Copley, Ohio Lake Effect



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

Finally got a free minute to post my pics. 14" on the east side of copley, 18" on the west side as of today.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

more pics. . . . .


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

THANK YOU for rubbing that in!!!!!!!!!!! Looks great I cant wait.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

Im tired as all get out but loved every minute of it


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea thanks. I can move my snow around with my leaf blower


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

f250man;1142783 said:


> Yea thanks. I can move my snow around with my leaf blower


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

f250man;1142783 said:


> Yea thanks. I can move my snow around with my leaf blower


:laughing::realmad:

reminds me of this video lol!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice and fluffy!!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice! Nothing much nicer than an International with a 10' piece of iron hanging off the front! Is the bed a SS combination body also?


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually we run 11' plows. They are just a standard Henderson ss body with a steel floor.


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah that was a crazy storm.. just never stopped... we got about 16-18" up in the solon chagrin falls area... plowed 20 hours then took a 3 hour nap and plowed for another 36 hours straight before all said and done!


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

Yep! Hope your ready for round two!! Bring it on!


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

My buddy lives just southeast of Cleveland and has been calling me every 2-3 Hrs with updates with the snow totals for the last 3 days. so I sent him a picture of our 1/2 inch we had on the ground this morning LOL just incase he missed MD.. Wish I was up there plowing.


----------

